# canister filter position



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So here's the situation I got a ehiem 2213 and a ac100 on my 45 gallon, the 45 gallon is on a 2 teir metal stand and on the bottom of the stand is my 20 gallon long shrimp tank. My gf is getting me a ehiem 2217 today and I want to use that on my 45 gallon instead of the 2213 and the ac100, I know that I have to let the 2217 run a while with my ac100 for the bacteria to colonize but can I run the 2213 on my 20 gallon if it's beside it, as in the canister filter will be sitting on the same level as my 20 gallon instead of under it like my 45 gallon?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Canister filters should always be under the tank, there is a minimum amount of space between the top of the canister filter and the intake water level. Canister filters work with gravity (siphon), if you put the canister filter too high, the motor works a lot harder and will wear out significantly faster, not saying it won't work, it WILL work. just don't expect your canister filter to last as long as it's supposed to. That is what I read in my fluval g6 manual, hopefully this helps. Maybe sell the 2213 and either get a HOT Magnum filter or just a regular HOB filter should be fine. You will definitely have money left over to buy whatever else you need atm.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

yes you can.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Canister filters should always be under the tank, there is a minimum amount of space between the top of the canister filter and the intake water level. Canister filters work with gravity (siphon), if you put the canister filter too high, the motor works a lot harder and will wear out significantly faster, not saying it won't work, it WILL work. just don't expect your canister filter to last as long as it's supposed to. That is what I read in my fluval g6 manual, hopefully this helps. Maybe sell the 2213 and either get a HOT Magnum filter or just a regular HOB filter should be fine. You will definitely have money left over to buy whatever else you need atm.


as long as it works, and hot magnums are a never I care more about quietness. and I already have a ac50 on my 20g just want to replace everything with canister filters.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I know people who burned out their canister filters doing this so I would strongly suggest against it, but then again it's entirely up to you


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

The Eheim's are a huge cut above anything Hagen so I encourage you in that. I have both of those units driving my two tanks and there is never an issue. NO more overflow crap for me. If you can figure a way to get some altitude out of the tank and put the canister on the floor that will help you. It doesn't actually have to be a lot either as the siphon thing will work even if there is a small difference in height. Remember the impeller is not sucking the water down as the siphon is doing that. It is pushing the water up which in terms of displacement is causing a vacuum as well (which helps the siphon). I you were to take the canister off of your top tank and open the valve from the siphon line it would drain the tank onto the floor with no impeller and fast too I might add but it won't work the other way. Water doesn't flow uphill on it's own. Except in Nova Scotia that is. LOL.


----------

